# movie kick



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I go long periods without watching movies. Then I get on a kick. I recently watched Platoon and Apocalypse now. Apocalypse now should have been the better movie. But watching a whole 2 hours to see Marlon Brando ..........he was kind of disappointing. I barely saw his face, he barely did more than mumble. And I'd still like to know why there was all those dead people all over the place. 

Platoon I believe was more realistic in the way it made me understood how those soldiers felt out there. Movie or not. It was a gruesome nightmare. 

Then I go online to read about the actor life of Brando and was sadly disappointed. Maybe I should watch the godfather and see how that goes.

I think the best movie I've ever seen him in was "Desiree ". He played Napoli an Bonaparte. He made everyone look like an amateur. But in other movies he appears to fall out of favor.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I can't address either of those movies since I don't watch war movies. After going to the WWII Museum in New Orleans, I'm done with it. Sorry, just how I feel.

Movies are fun though, our tastes are quite eclectic ranging from Disney movies such as "The Incredible Journey" to movies that are quite out there like "Aliens" or "Jurassic Park". We love comedies but don't care for slapstick and we love what they call 'chick flicks'. Yes, my husband ADORES "Steel Magnolias" and "Fried Green Tomatoes" and yes, he cries every single time they shoot Old Yeller.

We also have a ROKU player and subscribe to streaming Netflix. For less than $10/month, we have more than we could ever watch. The heck with Direct/Satellite TV. Gimme an antenna and a Roku and I'm happy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I can't address either of those movies since I don't watch war movies. After going to the WWII Museum in New Orleans, I'm done with it. Sorry, just how I feel.
> 
> Movies are fun though, our tastes are quite eclectic ranging from Disney movies such as "The Incredible Journey" to movies that are quite out there like "Aliens" or "Jurassic Park". We love comedies but don't care for slapstick and we love what they call 'chick flicks'. Yes, my husband ADORES "Steel Magnolias" and "Fried Green Tomatoes" and yes, he cries every single time they shoot Old Yeller.
> 
> We also have a ROKU player and subscribe to streaming Netflix. For less than $10/month, we have more than we could ever watch. The heck with Direct/Satellite TV. Gimme an antenna and a Roku and I'm happy!


I have grown not to have patience for movies. I used to hate war movies until I read "Peter the Great by a specific author. He wrote about it in a way that was mostly people based not strategy based. One of the best books I ever read. Go figure.

Fried Green Tomatoes is one of my favorites, quality and movie . It was much better than the book.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Fried Green Tomatoes and The Help were my favorites.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I go long periods without watching movies. Then I get on a kick. I recently watched Platoon and Apocalypse now. Apocalypse now should have been the better movie. But watching a whole 2 hours to see Marlon Brando ..........he was kind of disappointing. I barely saw his face, he barely did more than mumble. And I'd still like to know why there was all those dead people all over the place.
> 
> Platoon I believe was more realistic in the way it made me understood how those soldiers felt out there. Movie or not. It was a gruesome nightmare.
> 
> ...


I saw Apocalypse Now when it first came out in theatres. The cinematography was very impressive on the big screen. Brando is a classical actor that allows emotion to promote authenticity for whatever role he plays. I dislike Martin Sheen but he did an excellent job in that film.

I worked with a number of guys who were in Vietnam. One was a recon Marine and another was a boss of mine who was Special Forces and trained American soldiers and South Vietnamese against the reds. The Marine I knew chain smoked Marijuana to keep calm, had an awful temper, and sadly, eventually ended up killing himself. My boss, on the other hand, was the most benevolent man I ever worked for. He retired and moved to Baja, CA. I never worked for anyone as good as him since.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love to watch WWII movies.My father was a gunner on a fighter jet and I remember him falling asleep in the living room and still having nightmares 20 yrs later.Also love Audie Murphy.Poor actor but true American hero.I also have a thing for westerns and b/w "B" horror movies.Can't get enough of either one.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooh, I can't handle war movies. Watched Hotel Rwanda once, which in some perverse way is actually an inspirational story about the goodness of some people in bad circumstances, but I was far too disturbed by the rest of it. It disturbed me so badly I was depressed and sleepless for two weeks and I STILL have some scenes burned into my brain even though I watched it when it came out -- I don't even know how long ago that was. 

I prefer dark humor (like the British version of Death at a Funeral) as well as the whimsically odd. I think the closest to a chick flick I ever got was Wrist Cutters; a Love Story (which is not nearly as gruesome as it sounds!!) It's about a random collection of strange characters who find themselves somewhere they think is Hell, which is exactly like real life except everything's a few degrees worse and no one can smile. It's their journey to get out. Loving the Netflix too! Found the English version of Jack and the Cuckoo Clock Heart on there... I know it's a children's movie but the artistry in it is amazing and the story makes me feel warm and fuzzy. Plus being French it's a little more adult than what most Americans would consider a children's movie!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WLC British humor like Benny Hill??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not a great movie, but hubby plays it all the time and darn, I sit and watch it every time. The Bourne Identity. 

Anyone ever see Muriel's Wedding?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Not a great movie, but hubby plays it all the time and darn, I sit and watch it every time. The Bourne Identity.
> 
> Anyone ever see Muriel's Wedding?


No. Did you ever see The Proposition, an Australian movie about some outlaw brothers? It was grim but very well done.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> WLC British humor like Benny Hill??


I loved watching Benny Hill...funny stuff lol.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> I loved watching Benny Hill...funny stuff lol.


Used to watch that all the time. The little bald fellow cracked me up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> No. Did you ever see The Proposition, an Australian movie about some outlaw brothers? It was grim but very well done.


I will have to check out The Proposition. Some of those Aussie movies are drab but really good. Like PharLap. I don't know if that was aussie or English.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My husband and I are on the Jeopardy kick again. It's amazing what bits and pieces of information one picks up in life. I get on rolls with getting the final question right. It's just plain weird sometimes what stuff I've absorbed.


----------

